# All purpose reel



## PANFISHER (Feb 12, 2016)

Gentleman,

I have fished closed face reels all of my life and have recently bought a small Lew's Carbon Fire spinning reel paired with an Ugly Stick Ultra Lite rod for pan fish which I love to do. I have found out after 54 years what I have been missing and enjoy using this reel.

Now for my help question. I will be going to the Destin area about 6 to 12 times a year to fish. I would like a good inshore spinning reel that could handle any bull reds, as well as being used for speckle trout and sheephead around the jetties.

I have about $200 maximum to spend and I am looking for a good inshore spinning reel. I would also use it for largemouth and striper fishing in freshwater.

I realize that you need to wash off with freshwater and change the line to keep the reel in good shape, but after a lot of research, I have settle on 3 reels that look to be low maintenance and I want to know if any of you fellows have any knowledge or experience with these reels or know of another good low maintenance spinning reel in my price range.

The 3 are the:
Diawa Procyon  PREX400H that retails for $160.
Penn Spinfisher 4500 that retails for $140
Diawa Balistic   EX4000H that retails for $200

The 2 Diawa's have Magseal, a magnetic liquid seal that is suppose to keep salt out of the inner workings of these reels. The Penn reel is supposed to be tightly sealed so that the inner workings do not get salt inside. I need a reel that I can wash down and grease as needed to keep in good working order.

All help is appreciated.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 12, 2016)

PANFISHER said:


> Gentleman,
> 
> I have fished closed face reels all of my life and have recently bought a small Lew's Carbon Fire spinning reel paired with an Ugly Stick Ultra Lite rod for pan fish which I love to do. I have found out after 54 years what I have been missing and enjoy using this reel.
> 
> ...



I'd take a look at the Quantum Cabo 40 PT as well.  I have 5 of these reels and love them.  I've had no problem landing bull reds and over-slot sized snook on my 20's.  Great drags and very dependable.


----------



## bhdawgs (Feb 12, 2016)

I've got a Shimano Stradic Ci-4 that if I could afford I would have at least 3 or 4.  Its like fishing with air.  I bass fish and inshore fish with it and will handle anything.  

For Saltwater you will probably want to stick with Shimano or Penns.  They are considered the best.


----------



## fairweather (Feb 12, 2016)

I have 4 of the Penn Spinfisher V reels in various sizes, including the 4500. They are absolutely great. I fish them in salt about 6 times a year, and all I do is rinse them off.


----------



## PANFISHER (Feb 12, 2016)

Fairweather

My question to you is, what is the best size in these best size in these reels to fish for the ones I mentioned above? If you had to pick one size to fish all? 

Like I said, I am on a limited reel budget and want to get the most for my money. I have been leaning toward this brand and this reel. I would be fishing out of a kayak and these reels were recommended as good saltwater reels to use from a kayak.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Feb 12, 2016)

alphachief said:


> I'd take a look at the Quantum Cabo 40 PT as well.  I have 5 of these reels and love them.  I've had no problem landing bull reds and over-slot sized snook on my 20's.  Great drags and very dependable.



/\ This /\ I have been using 2 of these for the last 5 or 6 years. Great inshore reel, reds, snook, sharks...no problem


----------



## bhdawgs (Feb 12, 2016)

Panfisher, a 30 size reel is plenty for the fishing you are wanting to do.  40 size reels are a bit heavy for my good.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 12, 2016)

Daiwa SS Tournament Spinning Reel Whisker Series 

I love these reels, I have about 6 and use them for all my fishing from fresh to salt, I even have one for trout and pan fishing.


----------



## fairweather (Feb 12, 2016)

Panfisher, you asked about size. Like bhdawgs said, 4500 is probably more than you need. I use 3500s on my inshore reels and they handle some mighty fine specs and reds. If you're seriously chasing the bulls, go with the 4500, but you probably don't need it. These reels handle braid nicely. I fish from a yak as well.


----------



## PANFISHER (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank you for your help. I just wanted to have the right reel for the right situation. I am so looking forward to getting into saltwater fishing.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 12, 2016)

Spinfisher V


----------



## swamp hunter (Feb 12, 2016)

Penn Fierce 300 with a 7 Ft. Ugly Stik Inshore. 30 pound braid for the Big Stuff or 20 for ripping lips..
You can cast pretty dang good , and beat them up with the Ugly Stik when you get them on shore


----------



## marlin (Feb 12, 2016)

Look at the new shimano stradic before you make a final decision. I have 2 of the 3000 fj models and 1 of the new 3000 model. The new ones has 20 lbs of drag. I'm replacing pflugers with shimano's.


----------



## BIGGUS (Feb 12, 2016)

I've got a few Cabos including some I've had for several years without a single problem. They're the only inshore reels I buy.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 12, 2016)

Cabelas salt striker. It's the same reel as a Penn battle, fierce, etc.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 14, 2016)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Cabelas salt striker. It's the same reel as a Penn battle, fierce, etc.



Not trying to argue but the salt striker is not the same as a Penn.The  Battle and Fierce have a full metal body,side plate and stainless main shafts.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 14, 2016)

I have this one for sale at a very fair price.  It's practically new.

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/122470/fs_like_new_quantum_cabo_20_pts_spinning_reel


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 14, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Not trying to argue but the salt striker is not the same as a Penn.The  Battle and Fierce have a full metal body,side plate and stainless main shafts.



Unless something had changed very recently, they are the same reel from the same Chinese manufacturer, the only difference is bearing count. Alan hawk confirmed that they are the same reel.


----------



## LowCountryAngler (Feb 14, 2016)

The Salt Striker is actually now made by Daiwa.  If you look closely at the picture on the Cabela's website you can even see a Daiwa logo under the rotor just beneath the spool.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1920433&destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fproduct.jsp%3FproductId%3D1432814%26type%3Dproduct

They even mention the Air Bail, DigiGear, and Hard Bodyz design which are Daiwa patents.

The Offshore Angler Frigate is the generic equivalent of the Penn Battle- made in the same factory using many of the same components.

http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Frigate-Spinning-Reel/product/1304290721425/#desc-tab


----------



## PopPop (Feb 14, 2016)

The Penn 4500 on a 7.5 ugly stick inshore select, medium heavy, was my choice for the same situations and I love it. So much so that I now have 2 plus two 3500s on the same rod in medium action for freshwater bass.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 14, 2016)

LowCountryAngler said:


> The Salt Striker is actually now made by Daiwa.  If you look closely at the picture on the Cabela's website you can even see a Daiwa logo under the rotor just beneath the spool.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1920433&destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fproduct.jsp%3FproductId%3D1432814%26type%3Dproduct
> 
> ...


I stand corrected, they have updated manufacturers. The model I have is the same reel as the lower end Penn reels. The Penn reels like the battle and the fierce stay in the refurbished bin at bps in Macon, usually less than $50.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 15, 2016)

I have 8 Pflueger President 6940's  I've fished inshore with for the last 10 years. They performed and held up great with just normal maintenance.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 15, 2016)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I stand corrected, they have updated manufacturers. The model I have is the same reel as the lower end Penn reels. The Penn reels like the battle and the fierce stay in the refurbished bin at bps in Macon, usually less than $50.



He has $200.00 to spend on a reel


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 15, 2016)

I misread that as 200 for a combo, here is a good list to pick from http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/lists.html. Personally I'd pick the Shimano Spheros SW since it is fully sealed. The issue with the daiwa's would be the fact that they can't be user maintained with the Magseals.


----------



## jcbcpa (Feb 15, 2016)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I have 8 Pflueger President 6940's  I've fished inshore with for the last 10 years. They performed and held up great with just normal maintenance.



So do I. I had wondered why the Pflueger's don't get more mention.


----------

